# American sniper



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

This looks like its gonna be a really good movie. And Bradley cooper could be Chris kyles twin. I sure hope north korea says we can watch it.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

One reviewer said the opening minutes of the movie are worth the ticket alone.I think it was the gay cat on Fox and Friends that said that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Previews look good. I will be seeing it.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

If the movie gives the book 1/2 the justice it deserves it will be an awesome movie. The previews alone are emotional... I will definitely see this in the theater.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

ReelMNSurfStyle said:


> This looks like its gonna be a really good movie. And Bradley cooper could be Chris kyles twin. I sure hope north korea says we can watch it.


This movie should be awesome. As for Sony and North Korea... If you believe they hacked Sony that's your business but the reality is that this is one issue that Obumer will use to federalize the internet. Just like he will be moving to do with local police.

It's coming watch.

But American Sniper will be a great movie. Hard to go wrong with Eastwood directing.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Cant wait to see it! I was listening to am interview this week on The Wilkow Majority from the writer of the book. He did & recorded all the Chris Kyle interviews for the book. He said Cooper studied all the recordings and videos and has everything about Chris down. He said if you closed your eyes and listened to Cooper that you would think it was Chris. Cooper also put on 40 lbs of muscle for the part. I love it when an actor can really get into character!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Have yall read about him getting robbed at gunpoint at a gas stain shortly after he got back from a deployment?

How he defended himself was straight out of a Jason Bourne movie. Truly a bad ***


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Our country exists because of heroes like Chris.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

My kind of movie cant wait for it to start....


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> One reviewer said the opening minutes of the movie are worth the ticket alone.I think it was the gay cat on Fox and Friends that said that.


Kevin McCarthy? I really like his reviews. First movie reviewer I've found since Ebert passed where his reviews synch really close with my movie tastes. I wouldn't want to be stuck on a desert island with him, lol, but I trust his reviews.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

**** Chaser said:


> Have yall read about him getting robbed at gunpoint at a gas stain shortly after he got back from a deployment?
> 
> How he defended himself was straight out of a Jason Bourne movie. Truly a bad ***


I wish it was true. However, it is not.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Just watched the trailer, my kind of movie. Will definitely be seeing this one in theaters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

scwine said:


> I wish it was true. However, it is not.


Hush hush... we will never know will we?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

No disrespect to anyone---but the idea of sniping has just never sat well with me. I would not go to see it, but I am sure that it will be a success.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

spike404 said:


> No disrespect to anyone---but the idea of sniping has just never sat well with me. I would not go to see it, but I am sure that it will be a success.


What about sniping bothers you?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

He may like the way we used to fight where both sides stand facing each other in a line and blast away. 

Snipers save lives


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Oh , I get it*

I E D more manly ?

QUOTE=spike404;12022370]No disrespect to anyone---but the idea of sniping has just never sat well with me. I would not go to see it, but I am sure that it will be a success.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I deduce that some do not understand what "does not sit well" implies. Not a condemnation, but an uneasiness with the practice.

I have no idea what I E D means.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

IED = improvised explosive device. Snipers save lives.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Not to detract one bit from the hero, but I wonder what the truth is of that Ventura issue. Aside from Ventura being the biggest ahat ever, how was it that he was awarded 1.8 mil? They would have had to prove the story was a lie. Strange.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> IED = improvised explosive device. Snipers save lives.


 If a person uses an acronym they should, at least, put it into context and post it correctly. I E D, is not IED, and I did not see it as such. A home-made landmine, an impersonal weapon produced in the millions, has no correlation to sniping, a one-on-one action.

Repeat: I never condemned, I only expressed my uneasiness with sniping.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

spike404 said:


> No disrespect to anyone---but the idea of sniping has just never sat well with me. I would not go to see it, but I am sure that it will be a success.


If you ever had been in urban combat then you would have the snipers as your very best friend in the world! The are your eyes in the sky! Them and their team watch for bad guys in the city that are setting traps, ambushes and IED's on the troop route. They take out the bad guys before they can blow up 20-50 troops or even the citizens of the land. Chris Kyle and guys like him save thousands of lives. I don't expect the Obama crowd to really flock to this film.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

cman said:


> Not to detract one bit from the hero, but I wonder what the truth is of that Ventura issue. Aside from Ventura being the biggest ahat ever, how was it that he was awarded 1.8 mil? They would have had to prove the story was a lie. Strange.


Not really. Many times people settle vs huge court bills. Part of our screwed up justice system.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

No one settled. It was a jury award.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I watched the trailer again, I can't remember the last movie I wanted to see this bad. Might even go on Christmas Day to see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

cman said:


> No one settled. It was a jury award.


I'm sure he is really welcome in the SEAL community these days after suing Chris's widow because Chris punched him in the face. Such a sorry person!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> I'm sure he is really welcome in the SEAL community these days after suing Chris's widow because Chris punched him in the face. Such a sorry person!


Why do you think he is living in mexico? Lol

These ex SEALs that have written books lately on UBUNTU and such are also on the shat list of active team members.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Spell check got me. UBL not UBUNTU


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

tamucc04 said:


> Not really. Many times people settle vs huge court bills. Part of our screwed up justice system.


Dude is a liar. He has claimed to have killed 30 looters in NewOrleans after Katrina.

He may have been the badest SEAL ever, but he was a big *** liar too.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank him for his service


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Grumpy365 said:


> Dude is a liar. He has claimed to have killed 30 looters in NewOrleans after Katrina.
> 
> He may have been the badest SEAL ever, but he was a big *** liar too.


Kyle is definitely a war hero, but unfortunately, he was definitely known to stretch the truth. (or just outright make stuff up)

Their is no record of anyone shooting a couple of carjackers in any town/gas station in the area he said the incident happened.

He said he sat on top of the Superdome in New Orleans and killed over 30 looters in the aftermath of Katrina. No one witnessed any such incident - the whole scenario is absurd.

I'm not a fan of Ventura, but he had several credible witnesses testify (including the bar owner) that the incident with Kyle never happened.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

spike404 said:


> I deduce that some do not understand what "does not sit well" implies. Not a condemnation, but an uneasiness with the practice.
> 
> I have no idea what I E D means.


What snipers do, is kill bad guys before they can kill the good guys.
The good guys are us. 
Any questions ?


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mick R. said:


> Kyle is definitely a war hero, but unfortunately, he was definitely known to stretch the truth. (or just outright make stuff up)
> 
> Their is no record of anyone shooting a couple of carjackers in any town/gas station in the area he said the incident happened.
> 
> ...


Most people rate liars as bad as thieves. Why do people fall over themselves to give this guy a pass?

They WANT to believe all his SEAL stories, but the fact we know and can verify is he lied, a LOT.

I don't mean him any disrespect for the service he did serve, but I don't grant him a pass either.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

All about the $$$$$. Some cash in, some don't.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

donf said:


> What snipers do, is kill bad guys before they can kill the good guys.
> The good guys are us.
> Any questions ?


 Doesn't change my uneasiness with the practice.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

until you are under fire , your uneasiness will disappear , they have there purpose and do it well and save lives of the good guys end of story ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mrau said:


> Kevin McCarthy? I really like his reviews. First movie reviewer I've found since Ebert passed where his reviews synch really close with my movie tastes. I wouldn't want to be stuck on a desert island with him, lol, but I trust his reviews.


 You'd have to sleep with one eye open for sure.:rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

artys only said:


> until you are under fire , your uneasiness will disappear , they have there purpose and do it well and save lives of the good guys end of story !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Conjecture.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

spike404 said:


> Doesn't change my uneasiness with the practice.


Just curious, were you ever in the service?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

In the end I think it will be a awesome movie, and walk away looking at it as just that. A movie. I have plenty of hero's. But always enjoy some good entertainment.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gemini8 said:


> Just curious, were you ever in the service?


 Yep, sure was. Went in at 17, and after active duty was in the reserves for 8 years.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Overwatch snipers are the guardian angels of the Marines and soldiers on the ground in urban warfare. There is nothing to be uneasy about... unless you love the enemy more than you love our troops.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Mick R. said:


> Kyle is definitely a war hero, but unfortunately, he was definitely known to stretch the truth. (or just outright make stuff up)
> 
> Their is no record of anyone shooting a couple of carjackers in any town/gas station in the area he said the incident happened.
> 
> ...


 The story is true. I know, I was there with him. Spotting. We didn't leave any witnesses.

That's all I can say without risking the detonation of a small explosive device implanted deep in my brain by Dick Cheney.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Overwatch snipers are the guardian angels of the Marines and soldiers on the ground in urban warfare. There is nothing to be uneasy about... unless you love the enemy more than you love our troops.


 OK. You can stop right there with your snide implications.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

spike404 said:


> OK. You can stop right there with your snide implications.


Snide? Did not mean to be. Just cannot see how you would be uneasy about the practice of killing the enemy. Isn't that what is done in combat? Kill them before they kill us? We are not about to line up in rank and file and march toward the enemy like the British in the Revolutionary War. But you of course already know this. Sniping is fair game. We do it. They do it. I just hope we continue to do it better than they.
Edit: Oh, and Thank You for your service!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> how was it that he was awarded 1.8 mil? They would have had to prove the story was a lie. Strange.


Oh the suit was held in the state where he had been governor...One can only hope that Ventura runs into some SEALS again some day. 

TH


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> Snide? Did not mean to be..."


 Snide? Yes. And you meant to be.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Snide? Yes. And you meant to be.


 I'm very sorry there Mr. Spike. I truly apologize for hurting your sensitive feelings. I don't see how you ever made it through basic with paper-thin skin, but I am sorry I offended you just the same. I hope that you will be able to recover enough to function from here on. Please don't sue me. Oh, and bite me.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Is this man a hero I would say yes due to the fact that he saved many solders lives. My question would be how many true bad guys did he kill vs. people that took up arms due to us invading and occupying their land. I have mixed feeling about it.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> I'm very sorry there Mr. Spike. I truly apologize for hurting your sensitive feelings. I don't see how you ever made it through basic with paper-thin skin, but I am sorry I offended you just the same. I hope that you will be able to recover enough to function from here on. Please don't sue me. Oh, and bite me.


 From being snide, to adolescent insults.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

spike404 said:


> From being snide, to adolescent insults.


  It's good to have more than one talent.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Get a room!


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Does he have to be labeled a liar or equated to a thief? 

He was a hero and should be remembered as such.

Is it possible that he lied or exaggerated so he could remain a hero? 

Is it possible that he truly believed that he had done the things that he didn't?

Did he feel like his job was to be a hero and wanted to remain as such even after he came home? 

Is it possible that PTSD played a role in his depiction of reality? If so, does that still make him a liar or a hero suffering from delusions of war.

If all the controversial and inaccurate material in his biography was left out would it still be an accurate portrayal of who he was? 

Is it not okay to read the book or see the movie as a representation of his life the way he saw it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That man is a hero. End of story.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

artys only;12047834[B said:


> ]until you are under fire , your uneasiness will disappear[/B] , they have there purpose and do it well and save lives of the good guys end of story !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*until you are under fire , your uneasiness will disappear*

That doesn't make any sense.

BTW, war and pretty much anything that involves killing people in general makes me uneasy. As, I am sure, it does most people. And no, I was never in the military.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

fangard said:


> *until you are under fire , your uneasiness will disappear*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> BTW, war and pretty much anything that involves killing people in general makes me uneasy. As, I am sure, it does most people. And no, I was never in the military.


 Rightly so, but I'd feel even more uneasy if the killing was going on here because we didn't do it over there.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mick R. said:


> Kyle is definitely a war hero, but unfortunately, he was definitely known to stretch the truth. (or just outright make stuff up)
> 
> Their is no record of anyone shooting a couple of carjackers in any town/gas station in the area he said the incident happened.
> 
> ...


So he never killed 30 looters? Man what kind of dude makes that up!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

On whole he was an awesome dude. Sorry I asked a question that may've started the discord. 
I researched some of the claims of sniping after katrina. Not much published but saw some claims of contract work by security companies and of course some looters were clipped. 
I'm definitely glad there were US snipers in Iraq. It is certain that this one saved countless Americans.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

So it's not showing in Houston until mid January?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Just watched it !*

Great movie ! Clint Eastwood did well directing , and the actor that played him portrait him well .... A must see . :texasflag


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

artys only said:


> Great movie ! Clint Eastwood did well directing , and the actor that played him portrait him well .... A must see . :texasflag


Bradley Cooper not only played Kyle but actually owns the rights to the book. He was the executive producer. He met with the family several times and apparently did everything he could to portray Chris Kyle exactly as he was. He woke up every morning an put in headphones to listen to interviews with Chris so he could get his accent and mannerism down. He also gained 40 pounds and trained with Seals. Story is that while meeting with the Kyle Family in Midlothian, his father told Cooper that if he F'd up this movie, he would kill him. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw the movie tonight. A must see. When it over the you could have heard a pin drop. No one said a word as we left. Very moving.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Deany45 said:


> He also gained 40 pounds and trained with Seals.


That's what I thought, he looks heavier than his normal self.

The movie is good and deep. There were scenes with so much action. So sad what happened to him at the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Watched it last night here in Huntsville. Great movie!


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't have any proof to this, but I was in New Orleans about a year after Katrina hit, Took a cab from the airport to hotel. During the trip the cabby got to telling Katrina stories, one was about all the looting that was going on and how most of it stopped when the snipers started killing looters as they were leaving the stores with their ill gotten gains.
Like I said hear say from a Cabby.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

The last 3 mins of the movie was the best part.....great movie about Kyle and his struggles and accomplishments. The fake baby was the bad part...don't know why they didnt use the real deal.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Got it on DVD, watched it last night. Great movie.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Going to see it tomorrow night. Can't wait. Hear this movie is awesome.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Got it on DVD, watched it last night. Great movie.


It's out on DVD's already? Where please.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> It's out on DVD's already? Where please.


Same here.. everywhere I look online for a real copy (not illegal copy) shows that June 30th as the release date.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I just seen it. It was awesome!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing movie! I highly recommend. Eastwood and Cooper did a great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

RLwhaler said:


> It's out on DVD's already? Where please.


Pirated DVD. The real one won't be available for months. Of all the DVDs that should be pirated, I don't think this one should be one of them.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Southernflounder said:


> Pirated DVD. The real one won't be available for months. Of all the DVDs that should be pirated, I don't think this one should be one of them.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent movie.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Southernflounder said:


> Pirated DVD. The real one won't be available for months. Of all the DVDs that should be pirated, I don't think this one should be one of them.


Agree.... I look forward to seeing it this wkend.

Guess someone doesn't care that pirated movies carry the possibility of felony charges. Oh well, it's not my conscience.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

*sniper*

Going this afternoon. 
I hope I don't get too much sand in my eyes....
I have a feeling that may happen..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

plhsurfer said:


> Same here.. everywhere I look online for a real copy (not illegal copy) shows that June 30th as the release date.


Looks like I have a movie date with my kids today.



Southernflounder said:


> Pirated DVD. The real one won't be available for months. Of all the DVDs that should be pirated, I don't think this one should be one of them.


X3.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It was good


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Movie, I watched it yesterday afternoon with a full house in attendance. 
I told my wife that I'm glad it was nominated for best picture but I doubt it will win. I think it represents the American military in a very positive light and I don't believe all the liberal's in the film making industry in Hollywood will vote for that. **** good movie about a real American Hero. Baker


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

First movie I have seen that is as good as the book. Awesome movie!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Cooper/Eastwood. Interview


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Went last night and the same happened. Not a sound was heard as people left theater. Was eiry quiet, but solumn ending. Great movie!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

What a great movie! I won't give up details. For those who haven't seen it? Treat yourself,I did.I rarely get to see MY movie...it's usually a Disney or a chick flick( 4 females under my roof) :headknock Today,they all watch what I wanted to see. Wife and my eldest started to tear up!:rotfl:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

In line for the 9:00 showing, first in line. And yes there's already a line.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> In line for the 9:00 showing, first in line. And yes there's already a line.


That's why I buy tickets on line. Enjoy the movie & let us know what you thought.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I can say that I have not been to the movies in a long time (years) and I really wanted to go and see this movie. It was awesome for sure. You owe it to yourself to go and see it. 

I didn't leave my seat the entire time and this is a movie I will definitely be picking up on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Watched it at home last night, one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife and I saw it earlier, it was a great movie. I'm glad we showed up a little early for good seats because it was sold out.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Saw it today. Awesome movie. It was cool that the whole theater claped at the end of it but like others said, after that people were very quite.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Only thing I didnt like was the t-sip cap....ha. Awesome movie!


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Yes indeed, it was a good one!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got done seeing it, great movie!!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got back from the movies...first time I've been in almost 10 years. Amazing movie...amazing individual. God bless our troops


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Tried to see it tonight. Sold out. Every show so far has sold out at star cinema grill in Webster according to ticket kid. Pretty awesome. I will try again another day.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard it was nominated for 6 Oscars.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Awesome movie*

My wife and I saw it opening day. We both liked it and thought it did justice to "The Devil of Ramadi" What an awesome individual and a Texan...:texasflag


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We saw it Sunday, my 15 yr old daughter was moved. She just had no idea what went on. Loved hearing her so interested. 

I dont dismiss the fact of his death and the conspiracy theories.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Excellent movie!! God bless Chris Kyle and his family and a big thanks to our military for their sacrifices. A true Hero from the one and only TEXAS:texasflag


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

great movie would go see it again


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Great movie! But like Lone Survivor, it's a one and done for me. A lot of respect for our military men and those here on 2cool that serve and have served. Thank you ! I can't imagine being there fighting absolute evil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Watched it last night, it was an awesome movie....


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Wife and I will be taking a sick day next week and having ourselves a lunch date and movie while the kiddo is at school. I cannot wait to see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

saltwater4life said:


> Wife and I will be taking a sick day next week and having ourselves a lunch date and movie while the kiddo is at school. I cannot wait to see it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A "sick day" ?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

But Michael Moore of the Hollywood elite says snipers are cowards.
Wonder what that reprehensible fat liberal cork sucker would look like in my Nightforce.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> A "sick day" ?


A personal day, better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Just watched it at home, gives you some real insight on the mental state of some who's seen a lot of bad things. Liar or not he was a great hero.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Daddy/Daughter night out for Dinner an a movie...what a movie it was. Been reading about Chris Kyle since I got home.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I'm not a *******, I'm from Texas*

I saw the movie last night. I liked it.

This line was funny as best as I can remember it

Kyle: "I'm not a *******, I'm from Texas."

Girl: "What's the difference?"

Kyle: "We ride horses. They ride their cousins."

:rotfl:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Going to see it on IMAX tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

saltwatermaniac said:


> Excellent movie!! God bless Chris Kyle and his family and a big thanks to our military for their sacrifices. A true Hero from the one and only TEXAS:texasflag


And God bless Clint Eastwood! He did an outstanding job as director. What a great story of an American Hero by another American hero!


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

I have never seen a movie in I-Max but going to see it tomorrow. I never go to the theater unless it's a kid's movie for my daughter. I can't wait.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am not a big movie goer , but the movie fury and this move have been the only movies that I have gone to see , and got my money's worth ! Great movie , I might just go see it again ! That's saying something !!


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*American Sniper*

My wife and I took a Friday off and went to go see it today, first time either of us had been in a theater in a long time.

I must say it is one great movie.

On our way out I went for the truck since it was raining an cold and I noticed her tears when she got in, She told me that an older gentlemen and smaller young boy walked by her both crying and she overheard the boy ask the older gentleman was that how is my daddy died.

Makes one really think how lucky we really are to live in the greatest country there is.

F1K


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

fish1kemah said:


> Makes one really think how lucky we really are to live in the greatest country there is.
> 
> F1K


I have not seent the movie, but I'm pro US military. I'm not big on war, but when it needs to be done...let do it and do it right.

I have read alot of the interviews with Kyle and watched several. I can tell by the way the man talks he is 100% patriot, 100% hero and someone that should be admired for the sacrifices he made for you and me!

These people who are running this man down should have their citizenship stripped and kicked out of this country. In one of his interviews he said most americans are too soft... dam he hit the nail on the head with that comment!

IMO-our vets should receive the retirement plans that our politicians do and the politicians should receive the minimun payments that SS pays out. None of those pri*ks are patriots nor heros!

If you can't say something nice and honorable about our vets keep you pie hole shut!

Sorry about the attitude...but these knuckle heads talking about this hero is about to wear out my last nerve!

OH...I will be seeing the movie and buying the DVD when it comes out!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw the movie yesterday. Anyone that didn't get misty eyed at the very end wasn't paying attention. What and awesome movie. Michael Moore can kiss my ***!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My wife & I went and saw the movie last night. Very good movie! I'm looking forward to reading the book.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Very good movie. Great acting and directing. Hope it wins some awards but there is some stiff competition right now. It's sad though that what he worked so hard to overcome, and tried to help others overcome, the demons from serving in Iraq, killed him in the end. I don't know if he was a liar, but he saved a lot of Americans.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

fish1kemah said:


> ... She told me that an older gentlemen and smaller young boy walked by her both crying and she overheard the boy ask the older gentleman was that how is my daddy died.
> 
> Makes one really think how lucky we really are to live in the greatest country there is ...
> 
> F1K


Aww man, my eyes just got a little itchy reading that. It's so easy to forget how many other kids in our country have had this happen.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

swglenn said:


> I saw the movie tonight. A must see. When it over the you could have heard a pin drop. No one said a word as we left. Very moving.


Same thing tonight after we watched it. It was if we were all at a funeral. Some of the women were sobbing and the guys were trying to be tough.

A very good movie!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Read the book first and loved it. Took the wife to see it and we both loved it. Going with a buddy tomorrow to see it again.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Took my wife on Sunday and it was best movie we've seen in a long time. The movie kept me in my seat the whole time even watched the credits.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Real talk? I didn't like it. I thought it was unnecessarily long and the well known issues surrounding the truth vs. the myth kind of poisoned it for me. No knock on the guy or any vets for sure, but I have possibly unrealistic expectations for anything with Eastwood's name on it and my take is he was somewhat limited by doing a "true" story. I think the PTSD angle was the real story but not enough time was spent developing it. All just my humble opinion...hate if you want.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Much anticipated movie date with my wife. Just saw it and it was very good. I think what makes it so good is the story and it being a true story. Really opens your eyes to a lot of things and what these men and women do formula and our country. Eyes got pretty itchy at the end. I'll buy it when it comes out blu-ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I had to pull this thread up again because I saw the film tonight. Powerful and thought provoking. When I think of the courage, valor, and patriotism of our fighting men & women in contrast with the spineless political leaders who are making all the calls it makes me sick. Can't tell whether I'm mad as h--l or sad and depressed. Thank God the military is still willing to do whatever it takes to protect us. A real shame they are not free to do so.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*kyle*

Seen it last Sunday with my 28 yr old daughter,I`m 66 and a vet,got to me and her pretty good.Anybody that`s got anything bad to say to say about that movie either don`t understand or hasn`t got a clue just like the jackass running this country or been under a rock.I can`t only imagine what he was carrying inside himself and to be able to deal with it and still want to try to help another.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> Same thing tonight after we watched it. It was if we were all at a funeral. Some of the women were sobbing and the guys were trying to be tough.
> 
> A very good movie!


I agree - I don't remember ever seeing a movie that ended with the audience so quiet. We had lunch with some friends this afternoon and they said the same thing about the end when they saw it a few days ago. Very powerful movie. I'd love to see Fat Mike in the situations our soldiers were in. I'll bet he'd change his definition of coward.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

The end was the best part...Thank You to all Military Personal past and present.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My wife and I finally got out to see this movie over the weekend.

I thought the storyline and the way it was told was very good. It shed a lot of light on the struggles the men and women of our military face on a daily basis both at home and abroad. The ending was certainly a good one and the comments about the theatre being so quite was spot on for us as well. I definetly had a few goosebumps.

What I wasn't impressed with was Bradley Cooper playing the role of Chris Kyle. I felt at times he was over-acting or trying too hard to talk and act like Chris. It was too a point of it being almost fake at times. I easily saw past it and thought the movie was still a very good one.

Other than that, I'd highly recommend the movie and will probably own it once its on Blu-ray.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

That squirrelly dude at the end standing next to his truck freaked me out. 

Knew exactly who he was and what he did. Ticked me off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

The audience I was in clapped respectably at the end. We are blessed to have warriors like Chris.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Finally got to see it yesterday. As I expected, it was a great movie. The only thing I thought was weird was how they portrayed his spotter. Doesn't the spotter usually tell the shooter distance to the target, wind speed, air temp, etc. In the movie it looked like the spotter's only job was to congratulate Chris on his kill shots. Anybody else notice that?


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> Finally got to see it yesterday. As I expected, it was a great movie. The only thing I thought was weird was how they portrayed his spotter. Doesn't the spotter usually tell the shooter distance to the target, wind speed, air temp, etc. In the movie it looked like the spotter's only job was to congratulate Chris on his kill shots. Anybody else notice that?


In the book he says that the seal snipers don't use spotters. From what I understood since he was helping the marine unit they send a spotter there a lot of it to CYA for rules of engagement.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

vette74 said:


> In the book he says that the seal snipers don't use spotters. From what I understood since he was helping the marine unit they send a spotter there a lot of it to CYA for rules of engagement.


OK, that makes perfect sense.


----------

